# breeder w/ a newbie (pic)



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

here is my first squab as a breeder here he or she is just a week old


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

oh he or she is so cute


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new born!


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks up and trying to walk a lil in the nest bowl


----------



## Muzza (May 17, 2009)

*welder, congrats on your first baby pigeon! You will probably have many more but you wont ever forget this one. A very special baby.*


----------

